# Livres Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X et xcode 4



## boobool (8 Mars 2012)

*Bonjour,

Est ce que le livre "**Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X" est aussi adapté pour xcode 4 ?*

*Merci *


----------



## CathyGYM (8 Mars 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai trouvé, ce livre est sorti en novembre 2008, donc pour Xcode 3. À moins qu'il y ait une nouvelle version récente..


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mars 2012)

La nouvelle version n'est pas encore traduite en français.

La dernière édition en français - la 3eme - sera néanmoins très utile a un débutant pour apprendre toute une série de choses importantes mais relativement indépendantes de la version d'Xcode.


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> La nouvelle version n'est pas encore traduite en français.
> 
> La dernière édition en français - la 3eme - sera néanmoins très utile a un débutant pour apprendre toute une série de choses importantes mais relativement indépendantes de la version d'Xcode.



Si tu la trouves encore, cette édition en français est nettement moins chère que la nouvelle édition anglaise. Il faut jongler un tout petit peu pour l'adapter à XCode 4, mais c'est instructif et en cas de blocage, les solutions à jour pour XCode 4 sont sur le site web de l'auteur.


----------



## boobool (8 Mars 2012)

Merci, je l'ai acheté en ebook.
J'ai feuilleté vite fais avant d'attaquer sérieusement et ça a l'air vraiment pas mal comme bouquin.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2012)

boobool a dit:


> Merci, je l'ai acheté en ebook.
> J'ai feuilleté vite fais avant d'attaquer sérieusement et ça a l'air vraiment pas mal comme bouquin.


Oui, il est bon et ... je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y en ait un autre


----------

